# عالم الفن > أخبار الفن والنجوم >  عودة مسلسل ((حارة ابو عواد))برمضان

## باريسيا

*بتعاون أردني سوري 
حارة أبو عواد يعود للجمهور بعد غياب 20 سنة
الفنان نبيل المشيني.. الذي يجسد شخصية أبو عواد


 



عمان - نزيه الجدوع 


الجمهور الأردني سيكون على موعد مع مسلسلهم المعروف "حارة أبو عواد"، والذي شاهدوه للمرة الأخيرة منذ أكثر من 20 عاما، وانقطع بعدها لفترة طويلة ليعود مرة أخرى بعد توقيع الفنان نبيل المشيني عقدا مع محطة "صانعو القرار" لإعادة تصوير حلقات جديدة من المسلسل.

وأعلن رئيس مجلس إدارة المحطة سليم الصايغ في مؤتمر صحفي عن تبني صانعوا القرار لهذا العمل واعتباره خطوة مهمة وضرورية للمحطة، والتي لن تدخر جهدا من أجل تقديم برامج وأعمال درامية مميزة.

وعبر الفنان الأردني نبيل المشيني عن سعادته بهذه العودة بعد انقطاع "أبو عواد" عن الناس لفترة طويلة، بسبب تراكم سلسلة من الظروف والعوامل الاجتماعية والإنسانية والسياسية التي أدت إلى توقف المسلسل عن الظهور لمدة طويلة.

وقال إن حرب الخليج الثانية كانت السبب الرئيس في كساد المسلسلات الأردنية، بالإضافة إلى تغيب العديد من الفنانين الأردنيين بسبب الموت أو المرض، وذكر منهم رحيل الفنانة رشيدة الدجاني والتي كانت إحدى بطلات المسلسل. 

وتمنى المشيني لو أن طاقم عمل المسلسل كله إلى جانبه ليقدموا عملا فنيا ثريا أعجب به الجمهور العربي من المشرق إلى المغرب. 

ولم يعلن المشيني عن الأسماء التي ستشاركه في المسلسل، واكتفى بالقول إن هناك مفاوضات مع عدد من النجوم العرب والسوريين بشكل خاص، مشيرا أن إحدى فنانات الشاشة السورية ستكون ضمن نجوم المسلسل، وأن المخرج الذي سيقوم بإخراج المسلسل هو "المثنى صبح" وهو مخرج سوري.

يذكر أن مسلسل "حارة أبو عواد" هو مسلسل أردني فكاهي ناقد، يهدف إلى نقد المجتمع عن طريق النكتة والفكاهة، وحاز على إعجاب العديد من الجماهير العربية في منتصف الثمانينات، إلا أنه انقطع منذ هذه الفترة ولم تصور حلقات جديدة للمسلسل للأسباب سابقة الذكر.

وللفنان الأردني نبيل المشيني العديد من الأعمال الفنية والدراما قدمها طيلة مشواره الفني بنجاح، كان آخرها مشاركته بمسلسل "رأس غليص"، الذي عرض قبل فترة وجيزة على شاشات القنوات الفضائية ولاقى نجاحا كبيرا.*

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

الناس صارت بابو شهاب واحنا بعدنا بابو عواد 

شكرا باريسيا

----------


## عُبادة

صراحة مسلسل لا يعوض
مشكورة

----------


## باريسيا

> الناس صارت بابو شهاب واحنا بعدنا بابو عواد 
> 
> شكرا باريسيا


*

بنفزع لشعبنى ؛ تعال هون ابو شهاب دراما بس ابو عواد فوكاهه لابد من التغيير اشوي انعصب وشوي نضحك 

العفو حمود*

----------


## باريسيا

> صراحة مسلسل لا يعوض
> مشكورة


*اهه انتابعها ماشي ..

اهلا وسهلا فيك*

----------


## ساره

شكرا على الخبر

----------


## حلم حياتي

*شكرا باريسيا على الخبر  
بس صراحة 
ما اظن الجزء الجديد رح يكون بحلاوة القديم*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكورة  باريسيا  

مسلسل ابو عواد  رائع وما بيتعوض  لازم نحضرو

----------


## زينة

شكرا باريسيا على الخبر

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center]شكراً باريسيا 

اتوقع ان المسلسل سيكون جميل[/align]

----------


## غسان

ابو عواد يابوعواد  .. عامل عنتر بن شداد 
ماسك السلم بالعرض .. انته بواد واحنا بواد 

بتتوقعوا تكون نفس شارة البداية 

مشكورة باريسيا

----------


## باريسيا

> شكرا على الخبر


*العفو ساره*

----------


## باريسيا

> *شكرا باريسيا على الخبر  
> بس صراحة 
> ما اظن الجزء الجديد رح يكون بحلاوة القديم*


*حلم حياتي انا ماراح اجزم بهل الشي 
بس يمكن مع مرور الزمن في تطورات اكتير 
لهيك كل وقت واله حلاوته بس انشوف*

----------


## باريسيا

> مشكورة  باريسيا  
> 
> مسلسل ابو عواد  رائع وما بيتعوض  لازم نحضرو


*وانا كمان 
العفو معاذ منورني ياحنون*

----------


## باريسيا

> شكرا باريسيا على الخبر


*اهلين زنزون 
العفور عيني*

----------


## باريسيا

> [align=center]شكراً باريسيا 
> 
> اتوقع ان المسلسل سيكون جميل[/align]


*ياويلي على الفصحه انا 
العفو رودي*

----------


## باريسيا

> ابو عواد يابوعواد  .. عامل عنتر بن شداد 
> ماسك السلم بالعرض .. انته بواد واحنا بواد 
> 
> بتتوقعوا تكون نفس شارة البداية 
> 
> مشكورة باريسيا


*اوف ماشاءالله عليك غسون حافظ البدايه 
عيني عليك بارده 
حـ نشوف*

----------


## العالي عالي

يا حبيبي 

ارجعنا لابو عواد 

الله يكون بعونا  :C06a766466:  :C06a766466:

----------


## باريسيا

*ليش احكيت هيك العالي؟!!!*

----------


## عاشقة الاردن1

صراحه ما بعرفه وما حضرته بس ان شاء اله بحضروه :Icon30:

----------

